# Pros and cons



## TAJ (Apr 7, 2007)

what are the pros and cons of a mountain bike versus bmx in park or dirt jumping?


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

one of the forum rules of etiquette is try to keep questions on the same topic in the same thread, rather than starting a new thread.

*"do you ride a bmx or a dirt jumper?"*
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=618510


----------



## TAJ (Apr 7, 2007)

cmc4130 said:


> one of the forum rules of etiquette is try to keep questions on the same topic in the same thread, rather than starting a new thread. [/QUOTE
> 
> I don't want to know what you ride. I want to know what makes one type of bike better than the other.


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

OK OK . . . .

I personally feel like everyone should try both and both have a lot to learn from each other....* It's the rider not the bike !! *

but if you must. . .

PROS/CONS broken down by topic:

*Tech Tricks on Street*
20"s win here. Just by plain physics it is easier to spin 360s and tailwhips etc. with less hang time (curbs, ledges, stairs, flat ground) with small wheels. However, 26" mtbmx riders are rapidly showing what can be done on 26"s and it includes some serious combination of going tech and going big on street. Danny Macaskill, end of argument!

*Going Big on Dirt *
I think 26"s win here. True, that 20" riders have been going massive for a looong time. And there are tons of amazing 20" riders who are taking things waaay next level with huge dirt jump sets. But still, just from the physics involved with the bike itself, big wheels are for going big. (Absorb more impact, bumps, and have gyroscopic effect which creates stability in the air). As for Big Tricks, 26" mtbmx riders have busted all the big ones: tailwhip 3's, truckdrivers, flip whips etc. etc. Not the 1080 . . .yet. Once again, it would be dumb to say that 20"s can't go big--they obviously do and have been. Just saying that 26" has the potential to go even bigger.

*Park Riding*
Generally 20" is better here, because most park is a mix between tech and going big. 20"s are super nimble, versatile, and easier to bail from when things go wrong. On the other hand 26" mtbmx riders are rapidly showing that you can do some tech on big wheels as well. And if you are going big in park, having a stiff-tuned suspension fork can be great for taking an occasional big impact, like flatbottoming a spine, which happens sometimes to even the best bmx'ers. Drawback: Disc brake can get in the way with the rotor getting bent on coping or ledges. Another drawback, many park features--especially cement skateboard parks--are built with tight transitions that are better for a shorter wheelbase bike. Gears are pointless for park.

*Body Fit*
Even though BMX has claimed for years that 20"s are one size fits all, it is not quite true when it comes to tall riders. Yes you can stretch a 20" longer with a longer frame, and yes you can put bigger handlebars on it. But unless you're going to ride massive 10"+ bmx bars (which do not exist), the cockpit size is smaller/lower and requires a tall rider to hunch/crouch down. (Cockpit size refers to the vertical height from crank level up to grip level, as well as the horizontal distance from crank area to grip area). Measuring grips down to the ground on a typical BMX bike is around 35" to 38". Grips to the ground on a mtbmx 26" is more like 38" to 42". (Bottom bracket height and fork axle-to-crown variation will alter the cockpit comparison . . . but basically it's still true that you can set up a 26" mtbmx for a tall guy that will be more comfortable). Short riders can ride some pretty small setup 26" mtbmx's and still be good--except that at a certain point, they will nut themselves on the rear wheel or not have the arm reach for good manuals--either should switch down to 24"s or just go with 20".

*Racing*
Although there have been "open wheels" races at BMX tracks all around the country, I don't think it's ever been done where a top BMX pro races both 20" and a 26" and compares times. It's probably roughly equal. A 20" wheel accelerates faster, but once rolling, a 26" carries more momentum. Clearly mtb's are required for Four-Cross (4x) tracks, though. They are like bmx tracks on the side of a mountain, but generally way rougher and less packed with gnarlier jumps.

*BIke Quality*
Whatever lingering perceptions BMX'ers have about the mtb industry and mtb bikes and parts being crap that break are wrong if you're comparing high end companies in bmx to high end mtbmx. New school 26" mtbmx bikes are made with the same standards of steel and fabrication as bmx frames. 26" rims are vastly better than they used to be and although it's true that, based on physics, a larger wheel is more likely to get bent on side impact, 26"s wheels have proven to work great for a lot of riders when built with quality components and kept in true. The technology of 26" mtbmx has evolved fast because companies have used knowledge from both BMX and Freeride/DH to make bikes that are really dialed.

*History/Culture*
20" BMX can claim more history/culture than 26" MTBMX (single speed dirt jumper scene), yet at the same time that means that 26" is more free and open. I personally feel there shouldn't be two scenes, that it's all bicycle motocross....but everyone doesn't agree with that. Therefore, mtbmx is making its own companies, websites, videos, contests, magazines, etc. etc. That's a lot of opportunity to start fresh. To me, that's how BMX used to be. People like Mat Hoffman were showing what could be done on a little kids bike. Now that gets to be done again--show everyone what 26" wheels are really capable of.

*Conclusion: *

Ride Both.


----------



## TAJ (Apr 7, 2007)

That was a tremendous response.

You must of had some free time on your hands.


----------



## Heavy Hitter (Mar 12, 2010)

I ride both. It is the way to go. That being said, I am trying to figure out if the 24 is the new way to go for mtb or is it 26. These DJ bikes are the best for all around usage. The Jamis Komodo is an awesome option that does not get a lot of chatter here, but really was perfect for getting me into the game. The fact that I can crank the seat when I need to go long distance, and then drop it for everything else is fantastic.

I don't know if you really need the slammed BMX style seat ever on a MTB. I slam my Fitbike BMX because I stand the whole time unless im coasting. But with the Komodo's seat 4 inches or so up, I can still sit and do all around rides this way, plus take drops with no problem. The reason I bring this up is because the geo of some of these bikes when slammed is just like a bmx : you basically will not be sitting at all. Being on a longer tech trail with the seat like that would start to suck pretty fast.


----------



## jmmUT (Sep 15, 2008)

cmc4130 said:


> Danny Macaskill, end of argument!


Great break down I completely agree that it all should be one inclusive scene. But to nit-pick, Macaskill rides a 24" these days.


----------

